
John Doerr: 10 ways for companies to stay afloat in rough times - jasonlbaptiste
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/29/john-doerr-10-ways-for-companies-to-stay-afloat-in-rough-times/
======
skmurphy
_Renegotiate any contracts that you can. Everything is negotiable._

If this means that you are no longer viewed as trustworthy the money you save
may not amount to much. When everyone is hurting be very careful about the
contracts you enter into but be even more cautious about breaking your word.
Goodwill and reputation are very hard to recover once lost.

------
dmix
_Yawn_ ...another "startup recession" article driven by originality and sound
advice... or maybe not.

------
netcan
_Offer people equity instead of cash e.g. in place of bonuses. (You can do
this with outside vendors as well)._

Well, shouldn't that be harder to do in this market? I guess it's a close
relative of raise capital at eny cost.

